# Is this a common practice?



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Went to a show this past weekend to observe Conformation, Obedience and Rally classes. I was disappointed when only 1 of the 7 toys (1-6-0-0) entered actually showed up. Looks like the 6 absent all had the same agent/handler. 

I just wondered if it was _common practice_ for people to enter shows at more than 1 site on the same weekend and then once the breed count is published, decide which shows to travel to. If I were the lone exhibitor, I might have decided to cut my losses and forfeit the entry fee and save travel expenses, had I known only 1 dog would show up. Not to say emergencies can't arise.

Completely unrelated--when a breed count is: 6 2-3-(1-0)-0, I'm thinking the "1" indicates a male special entered, no female specials. What does the final "0" represent?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

hmmm i hven't seen a breed count with brackets before *L* but then i'm in canada. 

I'm guessing something came up since it was just one handler. because no it's not around here anyway normal. You stll have a chance to pull group wins etc and get points. Plus with her having six dogs there would still be points i'd assume (ya'll have a confusing point system down there compared to up here so i'm just going on assumption *L*)


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I forget what the last one is -- might be bred by exhibitor or something like that. I have seen it up here only I don't have a program to look at.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Pardon me for being ignorant, but could someone please explain to me what the breed count numbers mean? Lol, I see them and never understand them, I know it's not exactly part of the thread but I am very curious and would appreciate it if someone could tell me


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

amerique2 said:


> Completely unrelated--when a breed count is: 6 2-3-(1-0)-0, I'm thinking the "1" indicates a male special entered, no female specials. What does the final "0" represent?


The first number is the total; second two numbers are class dogs and class bitches entered; numbers in parentheses are male and female specials. The last number represents some sort of non-regular class being offered, e.g., veterans. 

The actual number who show up versus the entered number can vary a lot. Handlers may try to figure out who else is showing up, and decide based on that (whose string is making points for whose, LOL). If it looks like a major may hold, handlers may do their best to hold the major.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ah, thank you for explaining that FeralPudel.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks all for the input and explanations. Maybe it was a veteran's class--it wasn't in poodles, really don't remember what breed it was in, and I didn't see the competition. 

You don't earn any points if you have the only poodle entered in the variety but can compete in groups with a possibility of earning points, but ONLY if you are first in groups. I'm still trying to keep all this straight!


----------

